# PE8/10 with black hole rod



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks Mr.kil, those pe reels and the black hole rods are made for each other,supper light weight rod, but have so much power, it bring in those tunas like nothing. Let me know when the 8' black hole come in, so i can order me some more.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

lol, I remember that tuna he slap the heck out of you and your buddy :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.

Those were some light but tough combos


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

You have the best combo for big tuna.
No other combo landed more big bluefin in 200 - 300 lbs than Black Hole jigging rods/JM PE reels in NC last season.
After I observed Capt Brad landed a 1000 lbs giant with 450g BH Cape Cod Special jigging rod using 45- 55 lb drag in Prince Edward Island,Canada and I almost landed 600-800 lb giant using JM PE10 reel, I can not imagine better combo than BH rod/JM PE reel.


----------

